# Radiant Wax Durability Update - Three Weeks later....



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

Further to my Radiant Wax Review (link below), I thought you may like to see some pictures of how the wax is holding out three weeks later.

Original Review - 14th August - http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=228839

Here's the car as it arrived today, Sunday 4th September, nothing done to it since the original review date (14th August). It's my neighbour's daughter's car - not looking too bad, she's a teacher so it's probably had a bit of mixed driving off to see her mates over the school summer holidays, etc:









After a spray of water from my Pressure Water, bonnet, here showing good water behaviour three weeks later:









Certainly impressive beading from the roof, note I have not done anything except a brief spray of water:

















After a wash (with Autobrite Banana Gloss Shampoo), water sheeted well on rinsing:

















I'm impressed with its durability, given the price and ease of use of this wax!

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## CleanDetail (Mar 7, 2009)

Got to admit, for a "value" product its very good. Infact we use it on our mobile valets as we used to use poorboys nattys paste red but found this infact gave better results and finish all round so it was a no brainer really.

Not to sure on the detailing side of things but valeting whise its very good. And as said before, although its under a new name (for now) this is infact the new SRP which will be out next year. 

Nick


----------

